# One Skillet Greek Shrimp



## tenspeed (Nov 5, 2016)

[FONT=&quot]One Skillet Greek Shrimp
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]1 green pepper, chopped[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]1 onion, chopped[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]28 oz. can diced tomatoes[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]2 cups chicken broth[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]10 oz. bottle apple juice[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]1 cup rice, uncooked[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]1 lb. shrimp, peeled[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]12 oz. can minced clams, drained[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]1 cup feta cheese, crumbled[/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]- saute green pepper & onion in a little olive oil (or butter) until onion is softened[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]- add tomatoes, broth, apple juice, & rice[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]- simmer until most of the liquid is absorbed (25-30 min.)[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]- add shrimp & clams, cook until shrimp is opaque[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]- mix in cheese and serve[/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]This can also be made with white wine instead of apple juice, but I prefer the sweetness of the apple juice to round out the feta.[/FONT]


----------



## dragnlaw (Nov 5, 2016)

Oh golly, 







now I can't decide between the Greek Shrimp for dinner or going for the Corned Beef!!


----------



## Cheryl J (Nov 5, 2016)

Mmmmm....sounds great Tenspeed.  Thank you for sharing!


----------

